# Spanish Motoring Law



## julesanian (Dec 3, 2018)

These dozen downloadable books only take two minutes each to read but they are informative and quite often funny too. Well worth a read and lots to be aware of. Who knew bikes on the back may need TWO v-20 signs  and that they must be fixed at the rear end of the load, one on each wheel, in such a way that they form an inverted “V”.

Spanish Traffic Law – Free eBook | N332.es - Driving In Spain


----------



## BKen2 (Dec 5, 2018)

Quote "" Who knew bikes on the back may need TWO v-20 signs and that they must be fixed at the rear end of the load, one on each wheel""

ONLY IF THE BIKE IS WIDER THAN THE VEHICLE......otherwise one is sufficient ...very misleading quote from you ....


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 5, 2018)

julesanian said:


> These dozen downloadable books only take two minutes each to read but they are informative and quite often funny too. Well worth a read and lots to be aware of. Who knew bikes on the back may need TWO v-20 signs  and that they must be fixed at the rear end of the load, one on each wheel, in such a way that they form an inverted “V”.
> 
> Spanish Traffic Law – Free eBook | N332.es - Driving In Spain


A bit tedious going through each download but I have put the whole lot in the memeory of the computor.  Very handy  , pity the UK does not do the same for them.


----------

